# Aides ircem



## Perlimpimpine (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Est-ce que parmi vous, quelqu'un aurait connaissance d'un livret ou dépliant rassemblant l'ensemble des aides proposées par l’ircem?
J'ai cherché sur leur site et sur internet mais n'ai rien trouvé. Juste en me connectant, je peux voir mais j'ai depuis quelques temps une demande en attente sur leur site et ne peux plus rien voir 😒
Par hasard, savez-vous si une aide est octroyée pour l'entrée au collège ? 
Merci à vous 😃


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Alors je ne sais pas pour l’entrée au collège MAIS une aide par le CD pour passer son permis de conduire …  

Voir au niveau du CD aussi


----------



## Nounousand02 (21 Juillet 2022)

Ma plus grande rentre au collège aussi en septembre je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une aide


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Dans l onglet action sociale vous pouvez voir les aides possibles

Mais si vous avez une demande d Aide en cours faut attendre que celle ci soit traiter


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Juillet 2022)

Voilà ça que j ai trouver . Par contre je sait pas ce qu il prenne en charge


----------



## nounouflo (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
je m’étais renseigné à la rentrée dernière mais les aides concernent l´achat de livres et ils peuvent se porter garant pour une demande de logement pour votre enfant mais pas d’aide pour les frais de scolarité.
bon après midi


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

C’est bien de le savoir, car bcp d’aides ne sont pas attribuées si l’on ne le demande pas.

J’ai entendu que l’Etat allait y remédier car il y a des millions d’euros qui ne sont pas distribués.

« le versement automatique des prestations sociales. Cette mesure permettrait de soutenir des millions de Français qui ne les touchent pas, alors qu’ils y ont droit, tout en favorisant la lutte contre la fraude »


----------



## Perlimpimpine (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses


----------

